# Politics: Congratulations to the majority of canadians!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I want to take this opportunity to thank all of you majority Canadians who gave the Harper government a majority government. As predicted by a vast number of political pundits (of many creed), the power you handed over is being abused. With total disregard to our constitution, our privacy will be violated constantly. The Police now have the opportunity to get virtually any information they want from anyone nearby a protest, gathering, or event of some sort because they carry a cell phone or other mobile device. Our addresses can be handed over, any company that offers mobile service now can be forced to hand over their information on you (like google, telus, and any isp who has phone options). The conservative government has pretty much stated, you will only care about this happening if you have something to hide (ie. You Don't want us to read your email, then you must be a pedophile). All of this is without a warrant, they only need a warrant to monitor you (wire tap).

Now couple this with other privacy issues. People like us are even more at risk. Lets break it down for an fishkeeper, the worst case scenario which i've seen happen:

We use more power than the average home, especially those with severe MTS. Many of us modify our homes to make fish tanks work, even installing new receptacles, plumbing and what not. The vast majority of people will not take out a permit for this use, even if its a home owner permit. Now by having abnormal power usage for your demographic region, flags you by hydro and if its continuous, your home is reported to the municipality. In comes an inspection team, they see modifications without a permit, then you are now guilty until proven innocent. If you pretty much prove you are innocent, you are at the mercy of the inspection teams ego. Good luck in other words. This happened before often, especially to salt water junkies. It can take 2 years to clear your home from being labelled a grow op (through court), until then you legally are supposed to display the sticker on your door.

Now couple this with the phone information. Think of how many pot protests are downtown a year? Too many to count im sure, all they need to do is see someone smoking pot and there you have it thousands of names and information they can legally obtain. Now you pop up with being flagged for high power usage, and there's another reason for the city to push through an inspection team, bill you for it, and possibly make your life hell. Then if you are among the majority of canadians, thank yourself for not voting or voting for conservative.

Now what do i have to hide? (says the conservative)
Nothing, i don't smoke pot, never had, never grown or produced illicit drugs, i don't download porn (so i wont be breaking some obscure fetish laws). I don't pirate software, music or video. I do however like my wife and I's text messages being private, even if its mostly about groceries or the kids bowel movements for the day. I do like to at least not have to forfeit my address and personal information for walking down the street. However i understand the need for video surveillance in problem areas and on public transit. Just like most people, there's a balance sought in privacy laws and for too long the line has been exceeded and i don't want steps made to further violate my privacy. We are a society built on innocent until proven guilty and have long surpasses the days of "There's a witch! burn her! (oops my bad!)."

Now i understand the majority of conservative followers would have voted down this option individually, but a lesson is to be learned. Don't blindly follow your political ideology, you need to take into account the track record of the party leader, the current caucus, and the direction their rhetoric is pointing. All the pundits saw this legislation coming forward long ago, they pretty much said that everything that was denied through the minority government phases would be jammed down our throats regardless of past failures. 

Lastly, This is another reason why majority governments are not needed, radicals in power just have too much power without oversight. Atleast in a minority, radicals need help to pass stupid legislation, and often times it requires lots of ammendments


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wait a bit. You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

oh i know, its just the start, its only at the end of their term do they try to "make up" for legislation people aren't happy about


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

While I agree that the idea of requiring telecommunication companies to instal equipment for real-time surveillance is misguided, there are several aspects of this bill that should not be thrown out with the bath water. Regarding the `warrantless`access to basic subscriber information, this is already being done. In approximatley 95% of the requests, service providers voluntarily provide your basic subscriber information without warrant. This includes name, address and phone number. Take out the `real time surveillance` aspect (which i have an issue with) and the bill is legislating something that already takes place. The bill also aims at requiring service providers to ensure that their clients can be subjected to wire tapped with warrant. Organized crime individuals, terrorists and other tech savy criminals currently have easy access to encrypted phones that prevent these types of intercepts. Wire taps can only be granted for very serious offences by the minimum of a Provincial Supreme court judge with warrant. This provision in the bill prevents criminals from hiding behind an encrypted wall.

There is always a balance between personal privacy and public safety. Although I disagree with the bill as a whole, I appreciate the proactive steps being taken to update our outdated laws. My personal opinion, I don`t have an issue with it if they scrapped the real-time surveillance provision.

Google ``Protecting Children from Internet Predators Act`` and you will see many articles against the bill. For the government`s take on it go to Protecting Children from Internet Predators Act.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Getting labeled and targeted as having a grow-op when you have MTS is way better than having VPD come a-knocking at your door and giving you a good beat down. At least you don't get racially profiled while going for a jog in a hoody and getting harassed by VPD. Sad but so true.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I almost cried when I learned he won. Might go cry now actually.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My primary concern, not to mention what my parents was, is that (not in Vancouver but Surrey, albeit) prior to us owning multiple fish tanks, we were already in "trouble" with the "power police". I can only assume they were basing this on watt consumption, and they failed to realize we had amongst 5 home-users in our house. I don't know if it was our out-dated (that we couldn't afford to replace despite free removal and a crappy credit) washing machine, clothes washer\drier or more likely the ancient horizontal deep freeze that was manufactured before I was born.

And although I don't care to to hear about conspiracies, it truly doesn't matter what paradigm you think you're choosing as far as politics is concerned. Sooner or later it won't matter what side you voted for, or didn't. Not to say it's pre-determined, but for certain, it's bound tol erk you the wrong way.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am very skeptical that the intentions of this are based on catching child predators. That is likely just how the public relations people dressed it up to make the whole thing more palatable. (We all know how much this government likes using public relations to manipulate opinion.)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"Like" to say the least.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Dont like the conservatives and agree, however minority goverments rarely get much done...


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Before you light your hair on fire: 

This bill still requiers the police to get a warrent to view any of your internet useage or listen to any of your phone calls. Stop panicing, the police will not be able to know of your every phone call or read your text messages, unless they first convince a judge that they have a good reason to. So you can run to the sink and put your hair fire out. It does allow the police to know which service provider you are using, which to be honest I don't see why the police would ever need that info accept to make their job easier when they are completing an investigation. So next time you are walking by a pot protest which I am sure the police rarely monitor, think of how many there are every year, as you yourself have said, you still have nothing to worry about.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

You seem to know me quite well for some random person on the internet. The thing with political topics is if it annoys you, you skip them, and let them pass. You do not need to contribute. However if you do wish to contribute, you must take political rhetoric with a grain of salt. The line between personal insults and rhetoric is not so thin as many thing, and its quite obvious you crossed it. As for being bitter, i am bitter as to what people have let politics become here through their inaction. No i do not believe the occupy movement is doing it right. To do it right would be to vote and be contributing members of society. But at least make an educated vote through research of the current parties and your personal views. I dont post this all over the forums, i post it in the not fishy parts. Rather than a seperate section, probably should require Something like Politics: in front of the topic. That way its easier to skip for those who do not wish to read it.

As for the personal attack. I am a red seal electrician. It takes more than showing up with my hand out saying pay me. I had to work for it, through the recession, through two of my kids being newborns during the BCIT portion. I Excelled at my school work and do my job well. I believe that you are paid to work efficiently to make the company money, since its a two way relationship. People who show up to work in the trades with the mentality that i get paid for just showing up will do no more than push a broom, and almost never last through many of the red seal programs. My affiliations are to no political party, just my trade union (IBEW), i believe in the labour movement (and NDP only does when its convenient). Believe it or not, that doesn't mean pay us more money because we are greedy. It means provide me with a basic extended healthcare plan that doesn't dip into my wage, give me a means to dispute abuses in the workplace, and ensure my basic rights (like a lunch break and coffee break) are not violated. That is all, in return we work hard, but theres exceptions to every rule. I also vote every election, municipal, provincial and federal (and to me municipal is the most important)

My own failures now.... I guess im obese, there's one for you, i sucked in high school, and i've had a few fish tanks crash on me. Not much on the failure part. I work hard, make a decent living (taking time off atm before i end up on a 2-3 year project), spend lots of time with my children and provide for them. I have never used welfare or a food bank, despite times i probably should have, but still managed to scrape by the tough times. So don't judge me based on my political views, because im sure there is much we have in common.
(mods don't need to move the personal attack, doesn't bug me in the least once i've said my piece to defend myself)


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Well said Neven. Personally I've never liked Harper and still don't,never voted for Him and never will.He's an Ecological Disaster Monger waiting to Happen.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Before you light your hair on fire:
> 
> This bill still requiers the police to get a warrent to view any of your internet useage or listen to any of your phone calls. Stop panicing, the police will not be able to know of your every phone call or read your text messages, unless they first convince a judge that they have a good reason to. So you can run to the sink and put your hair fire out. It does allow the police to know which service provider you are using, which to be honest I don't see why the police would ever need that info accept to make their job easier when they are completing an investigation. So next time you are walking by a pot protest which I am sure the police rarely monitor, think of how many there are every year, as you yourself have said, you still have nothing to worry about.


 The concerns coming out the offices of both the Federal and Ontario Privacy Commissioners offices relate to the aspects of the bill that relate to warrentless access to private information.

Here is a quote from the assistant Federal commissioner:

"They're going to the personal information behind the IP address without a warrant and without a framework that limits this to criminal activity, which means, as we read that provision now, it can capture any law-abiding citizen," said Bernier, who said it's grossly unfair to peg any critic of the bill as standing with child pornographers.

"What I would reply to you is that, of course, privacy can never ever, ever stand in the way of protecting children, but that is not the issue here. The issue is warrantless access to anyone's personal information in Section 16 of the bill."

The Ontario provincial office has said essentially the same thing.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello fellow members.

I believe that people are entitled to their opinions..... With that being said, name-calling is not tolerated. Please remember that at BCA were are a community of people with different beliefs, ages, cultures, attitudes, and political opinions. If a person has an opposing opinion, please give yourself time to gather a considerate response.

Thank you respecting our community.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I really don't care what information they can access on me. I'm a non-d%$#@*%#@.
I don't have a smart phone so they can't track me.
I'm not on face book.
I don't even know what twitter is. 
And I have a tin foil hat to protect me from the smart meters. :bigsmile:


----------

